# fordson super major identification



## Jules (Nov 15, 2020)

Good eveing all , I have a supermajor im currently stripping the engine down for a rebuild , the engine block is red oxide primer with grey on the top , the oil filter housing matches this also but everything elce bolted onto the block is blue / red oxide ? Never seen a super major engine painted grey also the engine number starts with an S and I've had several people who claim to be in the know say it docent match anything in their books on engine numbers , please any information would be so helpful


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

It is not the original engine, it is an "industrial engine". You can find information about that here:
https://www.fordsontractorpages.nl/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5626

Unfortunately there (usually) is no other serial number on these tractors, so when the engines were swapped, the tractor date was lost.
Some say there is a tractor serial number on the left side of the bell housing.


----------



## Jules (Nov 15, 2020)

Firstly thank you for awnsering my query i did see the list , very knew to this so sorry if this is a silly question in terms of matching my engine number to identify it , how many engine numbers should match , ie do some refer to engine type and the others date ect ?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

What is the number on the engine?


----------



## Jules (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I can not tell what the numbers are, take a wire wheel brush or a block with sandpaper and get rid of the rust.
What fuel is it?
How many cylinders?


----------



## Jules (Nov 15, 2020)

Its a 4 cylinder deisel , I give it a clean up and post a picture Tommorow eveing its more for curiosity if anything be nice to learn somthing new


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Great, they are very good engines.


----------



## Jules (Nov 15, 2020)

So doing some more research the s apparently means exchange engine , apparently the top cover of my major is a newperformace and the gear box date is 8 th July 1963 ? But all my tin work is super major with the metal badge and all orange ? Could I have a new performance major with the wrong tin work on it any help appreciated


----------



## Harry88 (Jun 12, 2021)

hello new to the forum I recently bought a super major diesel that I’m trying to identify the year


----------

